# Hair Transplants > Women's Hair Transplants >  suffering from traction alopecia african amer women

## spiritualitis

Hello I live in the Wisconsin area and I am looking for a good hair transplant surgeon that is familiar with african american hair ...I am a women who has suffered from traction alopecia due to tight hair braiding with extensions throughout the years around my hairline...It has been a problem for me but now I am really wanting to undergo a hair transplant procedure...any recommendation, I will also travel to the Illinois area...I have had unsuccessful results with hair club and also had consultation with Bosely, but did not feel assured to go with their service...Please Help!!!!

----------


## Punanamous

I live in the Maryland area and from 1 African American female to another I FEEL YOUR PAIN!  My condition (scarring alopecia) also comes form braiding, perming...etc etc.  

I've done a few hair restoration consults and got really bad vibes during the office visits...never went back.  

I found a guy that documented his FUE transplant with videos..etc.   Here's his website  http://hairinsider.blogspot.com

The Doctor that performed the procedure has been featured on news programs, talk shows etc and posts videos as evidence.  Here's his website

www.baumanmedical.com

ps...I doubt I'll get the strip method.  Having a scar across the back of my head....just doesn't seem sexy!

----------


## hairplease

I too am an African Women  with tractiion looking for a surgeon that speaclizes in transplanting our hair. I am not confident in the Dr I have seen.  I live in Ca, but I am willing to travel for the right Dr.

----------


## spiritualitis

:Smile:  thank you so much for this informative info, as I will be giving them a call...It is not fun when you have really really thick hair everywhere else, but your hairline is so sparse...it really has finally caught up with me as it limits your styling options... I will keep you posted and thanks again  :Smile: ))...

----------


## saniaa83

This type of hair loss is more common among African Americans, Indian Sikhs and Japanese women who tie their hair too tightly. Also women who tie their hair into a very tight knot or ponytail experience this type of hair loss on the front or the sides of the scalp. This increases the tension in the hair giving rise to breakage of hair.
Traction alopecia can only be stopped if it is diagnosed at an early stage. This can be done by avoiding tight hairstyles that put extra pressure on the roots of the hair causing them to break out. People can make the same hairstyles by avoiding extra tightening or they can switch to loose and gentle hairstyles that are not harsh for their hair follicles. People who have identified that they are suffering through traction alopecia should take immediate action and consult a doctor as soon as possible who usually warns them against hair styles such as braids, cornrows, weaving and chemical processing. These are simple treatments, which only require a little effort on your side and do not include any side effects as well.

----------


## BMartin9000

If you are at all willing to travel, there is a good doctor in Oklahoma that can give you a hair transplant. Dr Tim Love has worked on hair transplants for two of my friends, one of which is African American, and the results were great. I don't know if either friend was suffering from traction alopecia or not. He also offers credits for those coming from out of state.

----------


## JohnnyCarlton

Well there are several hair transplant clinic that is better for hair transplantation and replacement of the hairs. One of my friend inform me about the sure hair transplant which is having a great experience in hair transplantation. They are performing hair transplant since 1996, they always use innovative technique in the field of hair transplantation. Once you try these may you will get some better results. Thankyou

----------

